# Lil' Abner - Daisy Mae gets fat!



## CowardlyLurker (Oct 13, 2006)

Comics.com has classic Li' Abner strips from the 50s. The next few days will have the ones where Daisy Mae fattens up on "mud mushrooms" (read the earlier strips to catch up on the plot..) Enjoy!  

http://www.comics.com/comics/lilabner/index.html


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah, I remember those strips from a reprint years ago.

Great stuff!


Dennis


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 19, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a craving for schmoo, now...  


Dennis


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 20, 2006)

Did a small tribute to this sequence several years ago that's still viewable as a page on this yere site (right here.) But it's great to see the whole story up.


----------



## Littleghost (Oct 22, 2006)

Wilson Barbers said:


> Did a small tribute to this sequence several years ago that's still viewable as a page on this yere site (right here.) But it's great to see the whole story up.


Does anybody know if the ''Gorgin' of stupefyin' Jones'' is before or after this storyline?

--Lil' Ghost


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 22, 2006)

"Stupefyin' Jones" appeared at least a decade _after_ the Daisy Mae storyline. To most fans of Capp's strip, its glory years had long since passed - even if the Jones Sunday strips are much beloved by many FAs. To the best of my knowledge, that sequence is the only time we actually got to see the slender Jones' shapely body: in most of her appearances, it was shielded from the reader's eyes as sundry Dogpatch males saw it and were stupefied. But for this storyline to fully work, Capp (and his assistants) had to give us at least one shot of the slimmed-down Jones, making it a significant moment in the strip's history.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's the story so far:

http://comics.com/comics/lilabner/index.html

RV :eat1:


----------

